# Why does he sit in his food bowl?!



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Frankie has all kinds of different perches in his cage, natural wood and the long wooden ones that came with the cage. He also has toys, mineral block, and cuttlebone (he only chews on the cuttlebone every once in a while.) So with all of these different perches, and textures on the perches....WHY does he always sit IN his food dish. Not ON his food dish....IN his food dish! lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

how old is your tiel


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A Dish is actually very comfortable. They can allow themselves to get totally relaxed since they don't have to balance like they do on a perch. Maybe Frankie would benefit from a sleeping shelf. I have one at the back of the aviary. Usually a couple will choose to sleep there. If you could find a small curio shelf that you could put inside the cage, place it so it is the highest spot to perch in the cage. They are instinctively drawn to the high places. In one of my cages I have all horizontal bars so I just slipped a thin shelf board thru the bars.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I didn't know that!!! I took out two shelves that came with Dooby and Daisy's cage, I'll have to put one back in and see if they like it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My 3 babies do that, and it's so annoying because they flick seed everywhere and I end up having to vaccume a couple of times a day. I have tried different food bowls but are they that silly? NOT AT ALL.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Piper has been trying to sleep on his water dish. I discourage it because he then makes that icky "soup". Could it be because that is the dish that is closest to me?  Sweet Baby


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Poop Soup!!!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Harley quite often sleeps in his little tent and on top of the rocks in the cage, and Quinn always sleeps on the same branch/perch on a big knot. I think sometimes it's just nice for them not to have to work at balancing.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

lol I wish it was when he was sleeping though....at night he always goes to the same spot on his one perch...and he's content there all night until he wakes me in the morning (no more alarm clocks in my house!). But he does it when he's awake and just hanging out. I will have to get one of those shelves, and maybe that will be more comfy for him. I think its because he knows his food is right next to where he gets to come out and see me....thanks for the suggestions though, I'll try it out anyhow!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl always sits in the cockatiel food bowl and gets a big scoop in his beak and throws it over the edge or he kicks his feet about and it goes all over the floor. He will squeeze himself in it and then just start throwing seed. He is mad! And that means a lot more brushing up! :wacko: 
I have never seen a shelf for a cage, I will have to look around but I don't know were I would put it, I don't think it would fit anywhere.


----------



## animalfanatic! (Sep 21, 2008)

you can get either the leaping ledge, or sleeping ledge from petco or petsmart they are in the rodent isle I have them for my chinnies, but for Kokomo I bought a rock shelf off a guy on the internet and he loves it that is where he sleeps at night


----------



## BusyMum (Oct 28, 2008)

Our bird, Bandit, does this exact same thing.... I have many different perches also, but he will sit in his seed dish, which is down the bottom of his cage, for some reason he doesn't like it up the top???

Has anyone got a picture of the shelves you are talking about?


----------

